# Guess How Many Game



## Weenwannabe (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a big glass container that I plan to have my guests guess the number of its contents....

But what to put in???

m&m's? Gummy worms?

I need some suggestions please! thanks!


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

gummy worms are good, candy corn, eye gumballs


----------



## Hillrat6 (Oct 2, 2006)

Depends on how many items you want to count beforehand!! Candy corn would be seasonally appropriate; you could also do peanuts or popcorn, or you could pick up a bunch of Halloween-themed erasers from Dollar Tree or Michael's or even fake fingers or toes.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

those little plastic black spider rings I think that would be a hard one to figure out. all those legs and them intertwining with eachother


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

I put candy corn in mine.


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

I am doing skittles!! I got an awesome deal on 4 big bags (each were $1). I'm only using the orange, green and purple ones.!! Took a bit to count, but I had a gf to help me!! Also, it doesn't look like there's that many, but it's almost 1,000!!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I always do wrapped candy, the container I have used for the past 5 years are anchor hocking glass pumpkins, 6 years ago I bought them on clearance for $1. This year I had 83 pieces of about 40 different candies. Also a little difficult to 'do the math' with the items being different sizes. I also like that for the prize because I know almost all of the candy will be eaten, and whoever wins it will definitively have something in there that they like.


----------



## Pyewacket (Aug 28, 2010)

Last year, we filled a lidded glass pumpkin bowl with wrapped candy corn taffies. I believe we used two bags, which came to a little over a hundred pieces.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Eyeballs?

http://www.partycity.com/product/pi...=ourPicks&size=all&from=Search&navSet=eyeball


----------

